# Street Art Project



## MakeADifference (May 21, 2013)

Hello all. I have a project I would like to look into starting I went to a concert recently and one of the clothing items this artist had started was supporting supported women in Kenya. The shirts were made in keny as well as the printing. Not only did they have jobs but they also had benefits! That's right benefits and good working conditions overseas is unheard of. 

I would like to do the same with my native roots, in Mexico. I always remember the incredible imagination a lot of these street artist (painters, craftsman, etc). I would like to put together a line to help these fellow people and possibly make a co-op. I need your guys help, what is some unique crafts you guys have seen. For example my brother just went to Mexico and my sister in law got a pair of earrings made form old coins, and boy are they incredible! So much detail and all hand made!

Any way anyone can help. You will be greatly appreciated or if you can simply give me ideas. I would eventually like to reach out to these artist. Thanks you all


----------

